# RBW Clearance Items



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Riverboat Works is offering 25% off of Cataract SGG rope wrapped NON-counter balance oars, all of Seattle Sports products, and MTI life jackets while supplies last. Shop ahead for great holiday gifts and save.
Call 1-866-539-9323 for more details.


----------

